# Hillary is F#@%ing Obama!



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

http://www.break.com/index/hillarys-fcking-obama.html


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks JAP for the repost.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

resqjyw0 said:


> Thanks JAP for the repost.


 Sorry dude


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Sorry dude


Don't sweat it. It was awesome to watch that again.



andy0921 said:


>


:L:


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

Well worth it for those of us who hadn't seen it! Thanks!


----------

